
Tutorial on making a photo app using Parse - jamesjyu
https://parse.com/tutorials/saving-images
======
santa_boy
Thanks guys. These tutorials are going to help. Keep them coming more and
faster.

Particularly for web app builders, like me, who would like to get a version of
their apps onto the iPhone.

I really don't want to be an iPhone guru, I just want to make some of my
content available on an iPhone. The content typically is a combination of
text, images and a little bit of formatting.

Somewhat on the lines of research reports

------
xelfer
This is amusing, as I've been using Parse's Facebook API for my app which
looks almost identical to what this tutorial is creating. However I'm
uploading the image to a web form instead of storing it in Parse, so it's
viewable in a web browser as well. I'm still very new to it all though, would
you use the Parse REST API to view these images on a website? Any chance of
the next tutorial showing that?

~~~
jc4p
Couldn't you set up a simple web app to get one time usable (or reusable I
guess if you want to allow sharing) of the images from Parse's API since Parse
just stores them on S3?

~~~
xelfer
Probably, but like I said I'm still learning all about this, I have no idea
how to do that.

